

Ask HN: Fun project:builing robot with camera and wifi - vgurgov

I am going to spend some spare time on building wifi controlled robot, that i can leave at home and access from anywhere over skype(for video calls) and web browser(for movement commands) 
I am thinking on putting old linux netbook with camera on toy car plaform, but i am stuck finding right toy and connecting its engine and steering with USB(?) port on laptop.
Another problem is to build charging point where i can drive to for recharging.
Anyone has any experience in this or car recommend something?
I am software guy so building any complex hardware is a challenge for me
======
the_real_r2d2
You can use Arduino. These gadgets are quite good and not very expensive, I
have seen pretty clever hack projects using them (GPS, Lego Mind Storms,
webserver, etc.)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arduino>

I think you can use an arduino board as the interface between the car and the
netbook. Also, they are quite good and you could even make the robot with the
arduino itself (they have modules for Bluetooth and Ethernet. I would imagine
that they also have a wifi one).

~~~
vgurgov
thx, will take a look on it

